# Meteo Elvas



## lsalvador (18 Set 2010 às 18:45)

Meteoelvas

http://meteoelvas.com.sapo.pt/

é de alguém aqui do forum? Mais alguém conhece?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2010 às 18:53)

Parece-me ser do sr. actioman.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2010 às 18:55)

Se for dele e ñ tiver relevado nada, ja foi apanhado


----------

